# Textbausteine im SAP als Formatvorlage



## Wiebe (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich muss seit ein paar Tagen mit SAP arbeiten, dabei muss ich immer wieder Bestelltexte im ME11 eintragen. Die Bestelltexte bestehen aus 10 verschiedenen Sätzen. Ich möchte jetzt diese Texte als Formatvorlagen im SAP ablegen und dann nur noch per Mausklick auswählen welcher rein kommt. Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit als normaler User dieses zu machen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke


----------

